
Bitwise Cyclic Tag - T-A
https://esolangs.org/wiki/Bitwise_Cyclic_Tag
======
dang
This looks good and I think the community might like it. Would you please post
it again? You'll need to use a slightly different URL to bypass the dupe
detector. (The dupe detector is left porous for precisely this reason, to give
reposts of good stories a chance.)

Normally we ask people this via email. If you or anyone would like to get
repost invitations when you submit something good and it gets overlooked,
please make sure there's an email address in your profile!

